# Lighting solutions?



## KevinM (Dec 3, 2020)

I am struggling with getting light on the workpiece while using my lathe (not too bad) and my mill (horrible).  I have overhead lighting but the mill head and my  head's shadow get in the way.  What do you use to light the mill table?  (PM-727M)


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 3, 2020)

They got quite a selection of flexible LED lights on Amazon


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 3, 2020)

I use supplemental task lighting in the form of magnetic base lamps with flexible necks for machines that don't have lights on them already.  I prefer screw-in LED bulbs, so no pod lights for me.  No reason to search any further than HF or Amazon here.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't have a mill right now but if I did I'd probably do something like this: 




Just a cheap ring light around the spindle. I have something similar on my 3d printer.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 3, 2020)

I have found this works for me.  Two 8ft twin tube LED lights on either side of the mill, each about 2ft off of the centerline and a 4ft over the lathe.




For additional lighting I use one of these (Sewing machine light, Amazon) 




And in use



And on the lathe



And in use.  It should be noted that I'm not very happy with this light.  The switch failed after about 2 months, I haven't tried to fix it yet.  Another Amazon purchase.  But it was great before the switch failed.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 3, 2020)

Here  and Here are some posts about a ring light I built. lots of other post where people have adapted "Angle Eyes" for automotive use to ring or Spindle mounted lights


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 3, 2020)

I purchased a 90mm light ring from --->Super Bright LEDs. <---  Make sure you get a diffuser with them if you go with that route.  It keeps the contaminants off of the LEDs and, well, diffuses the light.  I used a 12 volt wall wart to drive them, which I most likely had laying around from something. 3D printed a switch holder and I was good to go. I believe I used some---> E6000 <--- to glue the light ring up to the spindle.  Very happy with how it turned out.

EDIT:  Make sure you get a light ring with an LED driver or purchase one separately.


----------



## talvare (Dec 3, 2020)

I made one of the LED ring lights that attaches to the spindle housing on my mill and to be honest, I'm pretty disappointed with it. The light is plenty bright and it works fine as long as the quill is nearly fully retracted, but as the quill is lowered, it blocks the light. I'll probably go back to using a portable mag base style light.
On my lathe I have a 4 ft. two lamp LED light mounted overhead on my backsplash. It works very well. Couple of photos attached.
Ted


----------



## KevinM (Dec 3, 2020)

I thought that I had poor light.  I was making chips in a cave.  7milesup's ring light is a game changer.  The gooseneck, magnifier and light combo looks really handy


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 3, 2020)

I wonder where you can get this style of worklight


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 3, 2020)

This is close... 


			Amazon.com
		


Or this..








						96.99US $ |LED Work Light w/700mm Long Arm IP68 Adjustable Aluminum Alloy Industrial Lighting Machine Light for Lathe, CNC Milling Machine|Industrial Lighting|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Aukai (Dec 4, 2020)

I have 1 lamp for the lathe, and 2 for the mill.








						Quasar - Our Best, brightest Magnetic Lamp yet – Wood Turners Wonders
					

With seven magnified LEDs putting out 700 lumens at about 6000 color temperature, you’ll marvel at how well you see your turnings. The controller is mounted in the lamp head so there’s no bulky plug end which can get damaged if something hits it. And speaking of the lamp head - its made from...




					woodturnerswonders.com


----------



## DLF (Dec 4, 2020)

I use an Ikea light. Not the brightest, but cheap.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonydi (Dec 4, 2020)

When I made my lathe and mill lights 5yrs ago there weren't as many choices as there are today.  If I was starting this project today I still think I'd go the same way, though.  For $10, some aluminum sheet and a little bit of soldering you can make lights for both machines.  I used what are called LED "festoons", which are little 48 LED boards that run on 12v DC.  I used three for the mill and two for the lathe and I drive them from an old PC power supply.  The PS also drives the 5v TouchDRO boxes and the tablets for the DROs

Here's the source I used for the festoons and a picture of the mill light.  Not my design, I shamelessly stole it from someone who posted a wooden version someplace on the Interwebs.





Here's the simple wiring diagram for the light (the dotted line is the aluminum plate).


----------



## hman (Dec 4, 2020)

Like this?  Yours is a DEFINITE improvement over my design!!!  PS -Thanks so much for the link to your source.  I'd been getting them from DealExtreme ... but their website is getting harder and harder to navigate.  Now I can resupply!

PS to @7milesup - I've always used 12 volt "wall warts" for Angel Eyes, LED strips, festoons, etc.  I pick them up for cheap at Goodwill or similar stores. 

Another PS regarding the Angel Eyes - see the third photo in post #3695 in








						POTD- PROJECT OF THE DAY: What Did You Make In Your Shop Today?
					

Franko, that is here you ensure you have something with hand holds where you can roll over to it and use it to grab and help get up.   It does work.   The frame is steel square tube. and can be grabbed. I usually grab the frame to roll myself on my side, then awkwardly push myself up. It's...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



Note the copper foil around the edge of the light.  Sure helps not to have a bright light shooting out sideways into your eyes!


----------



## Pops (Dec 4, 2020)

When I built my shop years ago I used standard 4 foot fluorescent two bulb light fixtures. Over the summer I changed them all out to led bulbs. The difference is amazing. It’s almost like the sun is in my shop. I bought the bulbs on Amazon. They came in 25 to a box. We’re very easy to change out. 
I also made a ring light about five years ago for the mill. I need to replace that one because some of the individual bulbs are going out. It has worked great for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 4, 2020)

Some really awesome ideas here.  I really like Hman's light setup on his mill.


----------



## higgite (Dec 4, 2020)

For a mill, sewing machine lights like Jim’s in post #5. Has the flexibility to point it where you need it and/or move it out of your way for setting up the work piece, tooling, etc. I have one shining on each side of my mill’s spindle to eliminate shadows. 

Tom


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 4, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I wonder where you can get this style of worklight



I am with you. I have read a lot of the reviews for the similar lights I found on Amazon and not sure they are worth the effort. Guess I will have to try one to find out. Would prefer to find someone with first hand experience. But I am also assuming that the one that comes on the PM is of high quality.


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 4, 2020)

talvare said:


> I made one of the LED ring lights that attaches to the spindle housing on my mill and to be honest, I'm pretty disappointed with it. The light is plenty bright and it works fine as long as the quill is nearly fully retracted, but as the quill is lowered, it blocks the light. I'll probably go back to using a portable mag base style light.
> On my lathe I have a 4 ft. two lamp LED light mounted overhead on my backsplash. It works very well. Couple of photos attached.
> Ted
> View attachment 346058
> View attachment 346059


I like your fine feed hand wheel on the mill!  ??


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 4, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I wonder where you can get this style of worklight











						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 4, 2020)

That light there Jim is 1/4 the price of my small PM1022 lathe!  

I have a light over my lathe that was purchased from a department store going out of business.  They had numerous high quality articulating lights, of which I bought two for $10 each.  Put an LED bulb in it and I was golden.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 4, 2020)

They have a variety of these at Amazon for cheap



			https://www.amazon.com/Globe-Electric-56963-Multi-Joint-Metal/dp/B00HX2EVPS


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 4, 2020)

Here's an alternative to the McMaster machine lamps.  If you're going to pay that much for it, you may as well get one designed by Lauren and plated with 24k gold bling.  Only $899.
-->link if you're serious<--


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 4, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> They have a variety of these at Amazon for cheap
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Globe-Electric-56963-Multi-Joint-Metal/dp/B00HX2EVPS



Maybe this in more in reasonable budget range   


			https://www.amazon.com/Lights-Table-Machine-Multipurpose-Waterproof/dp/B07PQQDV4H/ref=sr_1_24?dchild=1&keywords=MACHINE+LAMP&qid=1607119264&s=hi&sr=1-24


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 4, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Here's an alternative to the McMaster machine lamps.  If you're going to pay that much for it, you may as well get one designed by Lauren and plated with 24k gold bling.  Only $899.
> -->link if you're serious<--



That light is 25% the cost of my whole mill ! (G0730 before tarrif)


----------



## talvare (Dec 4, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I like your fine feed hand wheel on the mill!  ??


Thanks Rick. I just made it from some 5/8" HR plate I had on hand. It works well.
Ted


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 4, 2020)

JimDawson said:


> Maybe this in more in reasonable budget range
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lights-Table-Machine-Multipurpose-Waterproof/dp/B07PQQDV4H/ref=sr_1_24?dchild=1&keywords=MACHINE+LAMP&qid=1607119264&s=hi&sr=1-24


Now you are cooking with gas!


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Dec 5, 2020)

I've been dreaming of putting a ring light on the bottom face of my quill, but I haven't had the requisite flash of inspiration on cable tendering... yeah, the ring light on the housing is a big improvement, especially when the quill is up. Down, not so awesome :-(

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 5, 2020)

I needed bright lighting bad around my machines and work areas--especially my lathe and work benches. I tried the Braun 4' led 5000 lumen hanging light from harbor freight $18 and was impressed enough to buy 4 more to make my life much brighter. very easy to swing one end and adjust height with the chains. at 77 now I can see all my projects and tools very clearly.
Dave


----------



## KevinM (Dec 6, 2020)

This is soooo much better.  I also have a ring light ordered but may not need it.  Now I need to get some light on the spindle DRO.


----------



## tonydi (Dec 6, 2020)

hman said:


> Like this?  Yours is a DEFINITE improvement over my design!!!  PS -Thanks so much for the link to your source.  I'd been getting them from DealExtreme ... but their website is getting harder and harder to navigate.  Now I can resupply!



Well thanks, but without your inspiration I'd be using some other sort of "lesser" solution.  I'm glad that you were here and spoke up so I now have a proper source to credit.  Back then I think I scoured the net for every bit of info on these machines so you got lost in the thousands of page views.  So thank YOU for the idea!

Once I got the pieces and made the light I realized what a great value these festoons were.  I've made a bunch of single panel lights for various tools and have made a number to give away as gifts.  Some pieces of scrap aluminum block and plate, some small mini toggle switches, some cheapie import Loc-Line clones and magnets stolen out of old computer hard drives and you've got a great solution.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 6, 2020)

Just ordered some of those "festoons" from ebay.  Also ordered some of the SMD COB (chip on board) lights.  We shall see how they are.  Thanks for the inspiration guys.


----------



## hman (Dec 7, 2020)

Gotta love that Locline!


----------



## TX COWDOC (Jul 6, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I purchased a 90mm light ring from --->Super Bright LEDs. <---  Make sure you get a diffuser with them if you go with that route.  It keeps the contaminants off of the LEDs and, well, diffuses the light.  I used a 12 volt wall wart to drive them, which I most likely had laying around from something. 3D printed a switch holder and I was good to go. I believe I used some---> E6000 <--- to glue the light ring up to the spindle.  Very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> EDIT:  Make sure you get a light ring with an LED driver or purchase one separately.


How'd you affix the halo to the spindle?


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 6, 2021)

I used E6000 glue.  It is a one part glue and has some elasticity to it, so not affected by vibrations.


----------



## TX COWDOC (Jul 10, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I used E6000 glue.  It is a one part glue and has some elasticity to it, so not affected by vibrations.


----------



## mpoore10 (Jul 10, 2021)

I removed all of my 4' strip lights and replaced them with a grid of LED flood lights recessed in the ceiling joists and spaced every 2-3'. They are more dense above work benches. I bought a bunch of the plastic round light socket bases that attach to a ceiling box. The boxes and lamp bases are cheap. The LED floodlights are often on sale at Menards for less than $10 for two. I also added under shelf LEDs where the ceiling lights were obstructed. There are no shadows with 50 LED ceiling lights and the under-shelf lights. If one burns out, there are plenty more to continue work until I can get a replacement. It also uses less power than the 10 2x 4' strip florescent lamps.


----------

